# Marker Lights



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

Just bought some marker lights for the rear sides of the van to make it easier to define the back of the van when reversing. Can i just wire these into the rear lights so they come on when the lights are on or do i have to do something else?

All help needed not a great one with van electrics!

many thanks in advance


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Marker lights*

I would say yes, just wire up to existing rear lights, unless someone knows otherwise.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes you can, take the live feed and earth the other one very straight forward.
Den


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem, but you may have to upgrade your side light fuse depending on the current. Best way to tell is fit them and if the fuse blows up-rate it.

Phil


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

As Phil says,worst you can do is blow the fuse.
John.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

morristhemotorhome said:


> Just bought some marker lights for the rear sides of the van to make it easier to define the back of the van when reversing. Can i just wire these into the rear lights so they come on when the lights are on or do i have to do something else?
> 
> All help needed not a great one with van electrics!
> 
> many thanks in advance


As everyone else has said, yeah no problem
BUT - what colour are they?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If they are LED's then there is no probem whatsoever, they take so little current!

Rearward facing, they must be RED - side mounting they must be AMBER.


----------

